# Apple Mac "the wheel"



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#

:idea: :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The best bit is the newscaster's comment

"It remains to be seen whether the Mac wheel will catch on in the business world over those who just dick around" :lol: :lol:

Love the sales speech

- the battery will last 19 minutes until it needs charging -*is that a bonus lol*

The mac wheel is virtually indistructable unless dropped or hit - _Heloooooooo_

and all for £2500 for the base model

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

ps - did you mean for this thread to be in jokes and trivia?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Steve Jobs did not attend macworld this year so its a hoax I expect


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Steve Jobs did not attend macworld this year so its a hoax I expect_

most likely organised by that upstart Master B. Gates...................!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very funny, and extremely well done. I'm sure some people might think it was genuine :roll:

I like the guy saying "I'll buy almost anything that's shiny and made by Apple". Good job we don't know anyone like that  

Gerald


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

artona said:


> ps - did you mean for this thread to be in jokes and trivia?


Yes its from http://www.theonion.com/content/index?utm_source=nav

You want to watch the report on sony's latest piece of S**t
lots of bad language though

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of

Alan H


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of


Whoohoo, that vid crashed my firefox lol.

Karl


----------

